# Bamberg Series 2 TM Discussion Thread



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Bamberg Series 2 TM Speaker Review​
​

*Introduction*
I have long been a fan of phase correct, coherent speakers that are able to pass along the source's signal to the ears unhindered by time smear. Whether the means to accomplish this has been single-driver systems, coincident-coaxial, or in the case of the Bamberg Series 2 TM, physically aligning the acoustic centers of the drivers by sloping the baffle combined with crossover wizardry, the effect is toe tapping-musicality.


*Click here for full review.*​


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Very nicely done Dennis! :T If you're going to write that good I think we need to get you more stuff to review. 

By chance, do you have any pictures of the drivers and inside the cabinet? I'm curious to see what they look like.

I thought my musical tastes were eclectic, but you take the cake my friend. Pink Floyd, Chicago, Alan Parsons and Sepultura, all in the same review? :yikes: That is a very wide swing...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep... good work there Dennis... didn't know you had it in you. :T

I was very impressed with these speakers at LSAF and can't say I am really surprised at how well you liked them. They are definitely a very good speaker for the money.


----------



## cacophonix (Mar 26, 2007)

I heard these speakers at LSAF and was extremely impressed. They were one of the best on display if not the very best. You are getting a lot for the money. The cabinet is extremely well made, and the speakers make wonderful music. Can't go wrong with these.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

theJman said:


> Very nicely done Dennis! :T If you're going to write that good I think we need to get you more stuff to review.
> 
> By chance, do you have any pictures of the drivers and inside the cabinet? I'm curious to see what they look like.
> 
> I thought my musical tastes were eclectic, but you take the cake my friend. Pink Floyd, Chicago, Alan Parsons and Sepultura, all in the same review? :yikes: That is a very wide swing...


Thank you, Jim. - No pics of the drivers, but the make can be found in the Specifications link. I will assure the cabinets are very sturdy, and the crossover is tidy, with high quality components. 

I am basically a Prog Rock guy, but have been enjoying Smooth Jazz and Chill lately. Getting mellow, I think, lddude: or just coming to appreciate other genres. Even Pop music, which I usually detest, had me listening all the way through the song, on occasion.



Sonnie said:


> Yep... good work there Dennis... didn't know you had it in you. :T
> 
> I was very impressed with these speakers at LSAF and can't say I am really surprised at how well you liked them. They are definitely a very good speaker for the money.


Thank you very much for your kind words, gentlemen, that means a lot to me. I do it for the music, and love this hobby of ours so much. :sn:


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

cacophonix said:


> I heard these speakers at LSAF and was extremely impressed. They were one of the best on display if not the very best. You are getting a lot for the money. The cabinet is extremely well made, and the speakers make wonderful music. Can't go wrong with these.


Cacophonix - Agreed, definitely one of the best of show, regardless of cost. The Series 2 TM is solid, and does such a great job at it's price point. Sturdy and built to last a long time, Bamberg Audio has an impeccable history of reliability.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 17, 2008)

Great review Dennis!

Very, very well written. Mirrors my own experience with my older Bamberg Series 2 MTMs. I have had them now for at least 5 years and I have no desire to part with them. They aren't flashy but man they do sound good!
Thanks for keeping us up[ to date on Bamberg's newer offerings.

Best.....Carlo.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks, Carlo!

I bet those Series 2 MTM's sound great!


----------

